# Bar recommendations for England v Algeria



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

I have my parents coming over on Friday and my mother wants to watch the England game in a bar (she's a game one) with a good atmosphere but not overly crowded, dont think Baresti will be their cup of tea. I was thinking of maybe the red lion at metroploitan or the outside bar there, Byblos at Tecom, sports bar at golden tulip or the roof terrace at Rotona Media, all which are an easy taxi ride from Springs. 

I missed the first England game due to being stuck on a plane back from Shanghai so didnt get the chance to suss out the local footie places. Would appreciate any feedback on atmosphere, crowded or not of these places. Any other suggestions would be welcome for taking my mid 60's parents to, good suggestions would merit at least a couple of pints  Cheers


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I will be at Palladium. 

Place is awesome... great atmosphere.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

marc said:


> I will be at Palladium.
> 
> Place is awesome... great atmosphere.


Thought about that and am on the FB group, looks more like a cinema though, my criteria is that i need to be topped up with amble amounts of liquid refreshment during the game, how was the service there? Sounds like a good plan though especially as it will beat sitting outside and sweating my nuts off. How much was the cost for that place? and i guess there would be a need to get there early.
Cheers


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

for the USA game i was cold! - air con is great... 

60 aed for ticket and drinks are around 20 aed - can of heineken

service was fine..... plenty of staff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Laowei said:


> I have my parents coming over on Friday and my mother wants to watch the England game in a bar (she's a game one) with a good atmosphere but not overly crowded, dont think Baresti will be their cup of tea. I was thinking of maybe the red lion at metroploitan or the outside bar there, Byblos at Tecom, sports bar at golden tulip or the roof terrace at Rotona Media, all which are an easy taxi ride from Springs.
> 
> I missed the first England game due to being stuck on a plane back from Shanghai so didnt get the chance to suss out the local footie places. Would appreciate any feedback on atmosphere, crowded or not of these places. Any other suggestions would be welcome for taking my mid 60's parents to, good suggestions would merit at least a couple of pints  Cheers


Hi laowai

There is a sports bar in Al Manzil hotel in downtown Dubai called Nezesaussi, very good food, and the atmosphere may be a little calmer than some bars as there tends to be an older crowd. That said, it is world cup, so it'll be noisy for that I'm sure. Downside is that it'll be at least a 20 minute taxi ride, maybe longer

PM me if you'd like more info

Nola (also a laowai who lived in Shanghai)


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

nola said:


> Hi laowai
> 
> There is a sports bar in Al Manzil hotel in downtown Dubai called Nezesaussi, very good food, and the atmosphere may be a little calmer than some bars as there tends to be an older crowd. That said, it is world cup, so it'll be noisy for that I'm sure. Downside is that it'll be at least a 20 minute taxi ride, maybe longer
> 
> ...


Haha thanks Nola, i am going on a fact finding mission tonight, so will check that out i have a friend in downtown so may invite him out. 20 mins by taxi is fine i usually hang out at longs bar in the week so thats probably further.

Nice to now that there are a few Laowei's here. Especially Shanghai-ren ;-)


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Laowei said:


> Haha thanks Nola, i am going on a fact finding mission tonight, so will check that out i have a friend in downtown so may invite him out. 20 mins by taxi is fine i usually hang out at longs bar in the week so thats probably further.
> 
> Nice to now that there are a few Laowei's here. Especially Shanghai-ren ;-)


Yes, I was, moved here in January. Lived in Jinqiao for a while, then in Puxi on the edge of the French concession/Jing 'An area. How about you?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Byblos will be totally rammed, I'd avoid it with 60 year old parents


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

nola said:


> Yes, I was, moved here in January. Lived in Jinqiao for a while, then in Puxi on the edge of the French concession/Jing 'An area. How about you?


4 years in Shanghai left during the recession in June last year, moved back to the Uk, got settled then had to pack up and move again. Lived in pudong as well but down near the A20 in Sanlin, close to the British International school, bit out in the sticks . I was staying in jinqiao last week actually really miss the place, but hey ho have to move on. It was great to go back just to get some good chinese food and catch up with a few mates there. 

Jing'an is great area to live close to everything my first office was on nanjing xi lu, plaza 66 which was fantastic for after dinner drinks at malones, big bamboo spot bar etc. But moved over to Pudong on century avenue which was closer to home but didnt have that buzz about the place. 


I am definately going to check out your advise tonight on my fact finding mission, any excuse to go for a beer


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

marc said:


> I will be at Palladium.
> 
> Place is awesome... great atmosphere.


we went for the argentina game thinking it would be packed already for the england game but was disappointed at the lack of people there so we left before the england game - think we sickened ourself from getting there too early

did it get busy for the england match?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Laowei said:


> 4 years in Shanghai left during the recession in June last year, moved back to the Uk, got settled then had to pack up and move again. Lived in pudong as well but down near the A20 in Sanlin, close to the British International school, bit out in the sticks . I was staying in jinqiao last week actually really miss the place, but hey ho have to move on. It was great to go back just to get some good chinese food and catch up with a few mates there.
> 
> Jing'an is great area to live close to everything my first office was on nanjing xi lu, plaza 66 which was fantastic for after dinner drinks at malones, big bamboo spot bar etc. But moved over to Pudong on century avenue which was closer to home but didnt have that buzz about the place.
> 
> ...


Yes, I loved living in Jing 'An - I was just off Huashan Lu, near the Hilton. Went to Big Bamboo a few times, but mostly went to places in the concession. Really miss Coconut Paradise & Bali Bistro! I liked Jinqiao too, probably easier to meet people there & it had a few decent bars. 

The Al Manzil is opposite the entrance to the Palace Hotel in downtown - just tell the taxi driver either one, he should know where it is.

Re the prices, I don't know how they compare as I don't go to bars much, but since it's downtown, it may be pricier? don't know for sure though. Have fun! If you go Friday night, send me a PM - we may be there later for the game


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Golden Tulip. good fish and chips and a real pub feel about it, they'll forget they are even in Dubai, prices good as well, lots of screens.bit smoky tho.


----------



## milado (Jun 19, 2010)

*bar in Dubai*

Irish Village





Laowei said:


> I have my parents coming over on Friday and my mother wants to watch the England game in a bar (she's a game one) with a good atmosphere but not overly crowded, dont think Baresti will be their cup of tea. I was thinking of maybe the red lion at metroploitan or the outside bar there, Byblos at Tecom, sports bar at golden tulip or the roof terrace at Rotona Media, all which are an easy taxi ride from Springs.
> 
> I missed the first England game due to being stuck on a plane back from Shanghai so didnt get the chance to suss out the local footie places. Would appreciate any feedback on atmosphere, crowded or not of these places. Any other suggestions would be welcome for taking my mid 60's parents to, good suggestions would merit at least a couple of pints  Cheers


----------

